# Solved: Internet Explorer 11 32bit- 64bit option gone from start menu.



## trynket37 (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi Guys, Okay a little info on my system here for you first. Windows 7, SP1. 64bit operating system. I recently let windows update and install internet explorer 11 in an update. Everything is working fine but I have read recently that on 64 bit operating systems you have the option in the start menu to use either internet explorer 32bit or below that internet explorer 64bit. When i look in the start menu i have only one option, (internet explorer) and it has neither 32bit or 64bit beside it. In fact I cant find anything about a 64bit browser in my system at all. Its genuine Windows 7 I have that came with my dell xps 8100. I have searched online for information about this. The only thing I found out is that with internet explorer (10) it was designed as a hybrid and it used both 32bit and 64bit together. So it disabled the choice in the start menu. Can anyone tell me if my research is right and if so. Is this also the case with internet explorer 11 too. Thanks guys..


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

With IE11 the download for 64 bit Windows 7 is a separate download to the 32 bit one
However windows updates will have selected the correct one for you
There is on IE11 only the one browser - not as on previous editions the option of choosing the 64 bit
IE11 will deal with the demands on it automatically
IE11-Windows6.1-x64-en-us is for windows 7.
If your computer has a x64 processor the x64 version of IE11 is installed.
There is only one version of IE11 installed. Tabs and Windows will open in either x86 or x64 modes, depending upon ActiveX content of web pages.

Open IE click help click about internet explorer - what does it say please


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> Windows 7, SP1. 64bit operating system. I recently let windows update and install internet explorer 11 in an update. Everything is working fine but I have read recently that on 64 bit operating systems you have the option in the start menu to use either internet explorer 32bit or below that internet explorer 64bit. When i look in the start menu i have only one option, (internet explorer) and it has neither 32bit or 64bit beside it.


I just recently did a clean install of Windows 7 64-bit in a Dell desktop.

The original install places IE9 32-bit and IE9 64-bit entries in the Start menu.

After you upgrade to IE11, those 2 entries will be gone.

There's nothing wrong with your Start menu. :up:

--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## trynket37 (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. I've just updated my java and it installed java 32 bit. If my browser is in 64 bit should it not have installed java 64 bit? Can you tell me how do I find out which my browser is using. 32bit or 64bit?


----------



## trynket37 (Feb 4, 2012)

Oh yeah. when I open help and about internet explorer it says. 
Internet Explorer 11.
Version 11.0.9600.16518
Update Versions: 11.0.3 (KB2909921)


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I have explained this aspect


> Can you tell me how do I find out which my browser is using. 32bit or 64bit?


on my post


> There is on IE11 only the one browser - not as on previous editions the option of choosing the 64 bit
> IE11 will deal with the demands on it automatically
> IE11-Windows6.1-x64-en-us is for windows 7.
> If your computer has a x64 processor the x64 version of IE11 is installed.
> There is only one version of IE11 installed. Tabs and Windows will open in either x86 or x64 modes, depending upon ActiveX content of web pages.


ONLINE Java updates are 32 bit application

All will work perfectly

If you find you have a need for 64bit Java or 64 bit Flash then they can be downloaded from the various sites

The IE11 64 bit download is here
Internet Explorer 11 for Windows 7 *64*-*bit* Edition and Windows Server 2008 R2 *64*-*bit* Edition
http://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/download/details.aspx?id=40901

but I feel certain that is what has been installed on the updates

You can check further details by going here
http://www.sevenforums.com/browsers-mail/315255-ie-11-64-bit-does-not-appear-install.html

and read the fourth post on that forum

That all said as I have mentioned the reason it does not show the two versions on all programs as it did before is that this enablement was cancelled with IE11


----------



## trynket37 (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks macboatmaster.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

You are welcome - if you have any problems - post and we will of course help you further but I think I can assure you that windows updates will have installed the correct one for you


----------



## trynket37 (Feb 4, 2012)

Just one more thing. I have an old java version in my programs. Its Java tm 6 update 18. In control panel it says Java 64bit. its dated 2010. As I said earlier I now have java 7 update 51. The latest and is verified online. Should I delete the old one?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

You can do and indeed should do as out of date JAVA is a serious security risk
See this please - there is a caveat about the very slight chance of a poorly maintained site from which you download needing an old version of JAVA

http://www.java.com/en/download/faq/remove_olderversions.xml


----------

